# Quel client mail est à recommander...



## Bruno de Malaisie (9 Février 2015)

Il y a pléthore d'application mail sous iOS. À commencer par l'application native. 
J'utilise Acompli, mais je découvre avec stupeur que les mots de passe seraient sauvegardés sur les serveurs Amazon 
Entre Gmail, Acompli, Outlook, MyMail, MailPilot j'en passe et des meilleures, il y a le choix.
Mais pourriez vous aider le Pékin très moyen que je suis sur cette question. 
J'utilise Gmail pour mes comptes personnels et Outlook au boulot.
Excellente journée à tous. 
Au plaisir de lire vos conseils éclairés. 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2015)

genre question  à laquelle il est impossible  de répondre
Pourquoi?
très simple
comme toujours avec ce genre de question, on n'est pas dans  le cerveau de l'utilisateur et on ne connait pas gouts, besoins, priorités
et chaque cas est différent


Par ailleurs chaque outil  a des atouts et défauts
Et comme c'est subjectif , ce qui peut être un défaut pour un utilisateur  peut être une qualité pour  un autre

rien ne vaut le test par soi , pour déterminer ce qui convient...à soi.


----------



## boddy (9 Février 2015)

+1
C'est une histoire de goût et de couleurs : chacun voit midi à sa porte


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (9 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> genre question  à laquelle il est impossible  de répondre
> Pourquoi?
> très simple
> comme toujours avec ce genre de question, on n'est pas dans  le cerveau de l'utilisateur et on ne connait pas gouts, besoins, priorités
> ...


Certes pascalformac mais on a tous (à priori) les mêmes aspirations. 
Sécurité 
Praticité
Universalité (iPad et iPhone)
Prix
Google est mon ami (tu me l'as déjà dit mais j'aurais aimé un retour ou un test sur iGeneration. 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2015)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Certes pascalformac mais on a tous (à priori) les mêmes aspirations.


 ben non
(et heureusement)
et heureusement 2 t'as mis " à priori" , lol



> Sécurité


 mille définitions



> Praticité


 mille définitions



> Prix


 ce qui est raisonnable ou pas cher  pour l'un est inacceptable ou trop  cher pour un autre

( evidement ceci ne vaut pas pour les montres , car si on a pas de _roulaixe_ c'est qu'on est un raté, lol)


----------



## Oyoel (10 Février 2015)

A titre perso, au boulot, j'utilise Outlook (anciennement Acompli). Il répond à mes besoins, et depuis le basculement chez Microsoft, je trouve le tri intelligent plus intelligent justement. L'interface est plutôt sympa, même si ça peut vite fourmiller d'options, surtout si tu connectes certains services de stockages ou de partage.

Après, comme le dit Pascalformac, il existe une multitude de point sur lesquels on se différencie dans notre utilisation d'un client mail, surtout sur iOS. Dans le cas de Mail Pilot, il faut considérer son utilisation d'un mail comme un gestionnaire de tâches plus que comme un client mail brut. Avant de trouver ton bonheur, il faut donc voir ta façon dont tu utilises tes mails et comment tu veux les traiter.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (10 Février 2015)

Acompli était le client mail que j'avais précédemment et j'en étais très satisfait. Les adresses ensemble, plus le tri des Mails peu intéressants, c'est proprement génial.
Mais quand je vois que Outlook (qui est Acompli racheté par Microsoft) a de gros problèmes de sécurité, cela ne me donne pas envie de continuer avec cet client mail (dont j'étais aussi content que toi...)
Je suis revenu sur Mail (pour Exchange du taf) et l'application Gmail pour mes comptes personnels sur Gmail.
Je vais surveiller l'avancement des travaux d'outlook en terme de sécurité avant d'y revenir si tel est le cas.
Je serais intéressé par Boxer par exemple car l'idée d'avoir un mail qui combine toutes mes adresses mail me fait toujours envie. C'est plus pratique, encore qu'avec le centre de notification sous iOS8, ça se discute.
D'où ma question qui, je continue à le penser, mérite de se poser.
D'autant que les membres  sur ce forum ont des connaissances que je n'ai pas.
Mais bon


----------



## Benjamin875 (10 Février 2015)

J'utilise Mailbox que je trouve très pratique à utiliser.
En quelques coups de doigt, je peux archiver, supprimer, ou me "rappeler" le mail à une date ultérieure.

Par contre, y a t'il une possibilité sur iPhone et iPad d'utiliser cette application par défaut ?
J'entends par ça, lorsque je clique sur une adresse mail depuis mon téléphone, qu'il ne l'ouvre pas par défaut depuis le client mail ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Février 2015)

Non, pour cela, je crois qu'il te faut JB ton iPhone....


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Mars 2015)

Salut 

Si tu veux vraiment de la sécurité, n'utilise pas d'emails, et encore moins Gmail !!! (héhé, c'est un utilisateur de Gmail qui te parle...)
Sinon, l'app Gmail est pas mal foutu, ils ont fait pas mal de boulot pour la rendre agréable. Elle est assez efficace.

Personnellement, j'ai essayé quelques trucs mais je suis toujours revenu à l'application native qui a énormément progressé et est, évidemment, parfaitement intégrée à iOS. Je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème entre Gmail et cette app qui synchronise également Agenda et Contacts, ainsi que les notes.

C'est ma préférence !
Seul inconvénient, le système de drapeaux qui est limitée à une seule couleur (8 couleurs sur OS X)...


----------

